# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  my leet account page

## poeallan

My acc page : O 
http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/7/4/10/f_WoW20070410m_f015cb8.png 
ill post another once everyone is 70... i think ill be the first on server w/ 10 70's? or 70 of every class? well idk but havent heard of much people with 10 70's.

----------


## Snitch

If thats really yours then nice.

Snitch

----------


## Glynbeard

wow, i bet if you did /played on each of em and then added it all together youed be sitting at a lonnggg time. Amazing though man.

----------


## Holysymbol

Private server. I just added them as friends and said they did not work

----------


## Glynbeard

Rly? If so then, i suggest a mod remove this thread.

----------


## poeallan

> Private server. I just added them as friends and said they did not work


Ok I have no clue what you are smoking but you really need to stop

Account page and realm list:
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...70335.bmp.html
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...71723.bmp.html
Individual chars:
Mage, Devilrune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...75946.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...sh&n=Devilrune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warrior, Battlerune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...52792.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...h&n=Battlerune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hunter, Hunterune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...64645.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...sh&n=Hunterune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shaman, Darkrune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...00010.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...ash&n=Darkrune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Priest, Holyrune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...25726.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...ash&n=Holyrune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Druid, Feralrune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...72975.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...sh&n=Feralrune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Priest, Magusrune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...40082.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...sh&n=Magusrune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Paladin, Omnirune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...22685.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...ash&n=Omnirune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Warlock, Demonrune
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...12745.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...sh&n=Demonrune
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rogue, Klandestine
In game screeny
http://www.imageupload.eu/show.php/1...41340.bmp.html
Armory profile
http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/?#...&n=Klandestine
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
As you can tell I'm not a liar, and yes, there is 197 days 17 hours 34 minutes played on this account (took awhile to add up). 
Please holy make sure ur on tha right server next time....
-rune
(ill post another once everyones 70)

----------


## Snitch

Yeah I did an armory search and theyre real. Holy please back up your evidence next time.

Snitch

----------


## Holysymbol

Oo I was on the wrong server lol

----------


## poeallan

> Oo I was on the wrong server lol


.......

----------


## Fuzz

Holy crap man, so many 60+ !

EDIT: I don't feel like i have a WoW addiction now thanks to you.

----------


## Gstar

Lol.....wheres mah gold....."Ross" ^.-

----------


## Glynbeard

i think i'm gonna rep you for all the work you've put into the account. +rep

----------


## Fuzz

imagine if he sold it, how much money that would be.

----------


## krlhnz

very nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enfeebleness

> imagine if he sold it, how much money that would be.


Was thinking the same thing.

----------


## [SpNiz]

That's just hot, nice work man and post again when everyone is 70  :Smile:

----------


## Elites360

Thats Awesome. I want to see when there all 70.

----------


## dustinntech

lol my brother plays on your server what guild are you in? if i may ask

----------


## Fuzz

dude i just noticed we have the same name....

----------


## Innit

Mute/Kishkumen had 9 level 60s, sold it for $2000.

----------


## Romulus33527

> Oo I was on the wrong server lol


lol

Good Job  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wesk.

holy shit !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Twinks'R'Us

WOW! You have no life at all....i THINK PERSONALLY ITS too GREEDY xD
You would make £1000 + if you sold tht account

----------


## Fuzz

You play WoW, you don't either.

----------


## black_thorn85

dude that account is badass i wish my account page looked even colse to that lol you deserve alolt of rep for that hard work you mustve put into that account  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## Nugma

cool cool. My old guildmaster had like 10 lvl 60+ (He stopped abit at TBC, 3 of his chars are prolly like 62-63 now)
He hated raiding and such, he only wanted to train :P (No, he doesn't play 24/7)

----------


## Fuzz

What ever happened? Did this guy die or what??

----------


## Wesk.

No he is busy leveling :P or maybe he was recruted by korean power levelers

----------


## holy.concept

You're my new hero, you're not chinese are you? If not you really are my new borat.

----------


## Tenni-T

Dude... Thats like hot daym superior! How much you want to powerlevel 1 or 153 of my characters? Its only a couple of days work to you anyway.. :P - Nah, joke aside, thats really awesome man! /Bow. +Rep for superiority (<-- Is it called that?)

----------


## TheFame

Quit Wow, Get a girlFriend.
No life... I feel sowry for you.
No I dont play WoW.
Counter-strike is tha shit, Less clik clik more PEW PEW.
Is your hero for playing a game almost 12+ hours per day? 
A lot of work? Hmm siting on a chair playing a game not a Big work Imo.

----------


## TripleShank26

Sick account man, did you level by yourself or use a guide?






Edit: 
Woah just checked armory all are level 70 except for one of the two priests and the draenei shaman... you are a god amongst people who play wow /bow


Also i couldnt help but notice the 11days /played on your warlock O.o any secrets you would like to share?

----------


## Novalight

> Quit Wow, Get a girlFriend.
> No life... I feel sowry for you.
> No I dont play WoW.
> Counter-strike is tha shit, Less clik clik more PEW PEW.
> Is your hero for playing a game almost 12+ hours per day? 
> A lot of work? Hmm siting on a chair playing a game not a Big work Imo.



Lol its funny then that you spend time posting on a MMO site, in the WoW part of the forums.

I mean really, we have no life? I dont go around spending my time telling others that they have no life for playing a game.

----------


## Victor

i saw an account with 30 lvl 60's a long time ago on ebay

----------


## r00tman

> i saw an account with 30 lvl 60's a long time ago on ebay


w00t?? 30 lvl 60er omfg... :tard:
I think this was a fake?

----------


## [SpNiz]

This guy really does want all classes to 70  :Embarrassment:  He really deserves +rep IF he does ALL that by himself.

----------


## Fuzz

> Quit CSS, Get a girlFriend.
> Is your hero for playing a game almost 12+ hours per day? 
> A lot of work? Hmm siting on a chair playing a game not a Big work Imo.


Fixed.

----------


## CCX5

ya know that guy from the wow south park episode.......he had an heart attack when he saw this....

----------


## Stabuindabak

> Oo I was on the wrong server lol


are you being serious?

----------


## seizure507

wat account page for some reason teh link dont work for me

----------


## swat126

damn nice account
GIEF!!!! i envy you

----------


## Debt

You are attempting to visit a page that is not a Blizzard website.


Blizzard Entertainment is not responsible for links to external (non-Blizzard Entertainment) sites that are posted by users of the World of Warcraft Forums and you activate any such links at your own risk. Note that certain links can contain malicious software that can jeopardize your account and computer security. Be especially cautious of links ending with ".jpg.html" and ".scr" as in many cases, harmful software is being hidden at locations that end with these extensions. You should also note that links to certain forwarding sites, such as ************, can mask the true destination of the link, leaving you and your computer system potentially vulnerable to malicious software.

Also, please be sure that you have the most secure operating system environment on your computer by running Windows Update (if you own a Windows-based PC) or Software Update (if you own a Mac) and installing all of the updates marked "High Priority". Note: you may have to run the updater more than once to ensure you have all the high priority updates; many of the patches require a system restart, and then additional patch installations to complete the process.

----------


## Herzeleid

> imagine if he sold it, how much money that would be.


Imagine how many people he would kill if someone stole / hacked his account.

----------


## Fuzz

> Imagine how many people he would kill if someone stole / hacked his account.


I lol'd, hard. +rep

----------

